# Gulf Coast Fishing Trip



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Misread this earlier. Head to Delacroix or Hopedale. Just make some calls first and be cautious on water as these areas got hit hard by Isaac.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

Venice, hands down. Full service marina, cabins, etc. at the end of the road in Venice, LA. More redfish and trout than you can handle. Offsore tuna trips available. Lots of water to fish and friendly Cajuns.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Venice has been tough this year, I would agree with Dano...hopedale or Delacroix. I have not been down since storm, call jack St Sweetwater mariana to get the latest update.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Jack is a great guy. We brought our own boats down there last winter. He recommended some places we should try and that is where we found the fish. Great place to stay too.


----------

